# Central Boiler Maxim questions - urgent



## danjayh (Aug 24, 2012)

I've found a cheap used Maxim m175 ($2800 with two circ pumps + a heat exchanger), and I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on it ... but I have very little time to decide.  A few questions:

- I *think* this is a good price.  Is it _actually_ a good price?  It's 5 years old.
- When the guy decommissioned it, he slid it up skids onto his trailer.  Is this likely to have damaged it? (I couldn't see underneath, but there was no visible damage to the outside of the machine).
- This is the most important ... *has CB made any significant changes to the design in the last 6 years* where I should buy upgrade parts to replace the originals (specifically I'm thinking of burn-back or other serious problems) ... dude stated that he already installed a stainless burn chamber and aerator.
- How close to the house is it safe to put a Maxim?  I've seen pics where they're literally *right next to* the structure.  I was thinking 3.5' (insurance company requirement is 3') ... is that safe?


----------



## smwilliamson (Aug 24, 2012)

Exercise due diligence. Never spend money on a deadline. You have asked at least three questions that require research which you really ought to do yourself and not take our word for it. How far from your house? I do not know where you live...check with you local building department. Damage to the unit...I don't know...show us a picture. Does the unit need updated equipment...I don't know...call Maxim and ask. They may want the serial number of the unit.

You may want to ask these questions in the boiler room too...since that unit is in fact a boiler...


----------



## sinnian (Aug 24, 2012)

Hopper auger problems and even hopper fires have been reported by some M175 users here, and on iburncorn.com


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah I am moving this to the boiler room. Those folks may no more about this unit and boiler clearances.


----------



## harttj (Aug 25, 2012)

danjayh said:


> I've found a cheap used Maxim m175 ($2800 with two circ pumps + a heat exchanger), and I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on it ... but I have very little time to decide.  A few questions:
> 
> - I *think* this is a good price.  Is it _actually_ a good price?  It's 5 years old.
> - When the guy decommissioned it, he slid it up skids onto his trailer.  Is this likely to have damaged it? (I couldn't see underneath, but there was no visible damage to the outside of the machine).
> ...



Has it burned pellets or corn?  Any obvious corrosion in the heat exchanger tubes or exhaust adapter. 

I know of 2 upgrades in 5 years. Improved aerator which it sounds like is done and burn back water surpression. The later is a must with pellets and shoulder season. 

Tim


----------



## papa bears stove (Aug 26, 2012)

I would try to locate a dealer that would be nearby in case you are going to need parts. I am starting to see these popping up in my area as well from 3-5 years use on them.  It generates a concern for me as there is a reason why people are getting rid of them.  Could be many reasons such as going back to wood, etc. I did go look at a brand new one.  The dealer and I opened up the hopper lid and there was about 3 inches of water in the hopper.  This was a brand new, never operated unit. The dealer and I were shocked. He said he had never seen anything like this before. I believed him because I can't imagine him selling these to customers and having similar issues.  I think he would stop selling them if this would be common as what a mess it would have made if wood pellets were in the hopper.


----------



## danjayh (Aug 29, 2012)

harttj said:


> Has it burned pellets or corn? Any obvious corrosion in the heat exchanger tubes or exhaust adapter.
> 
> I know of 2 upgrades in 5 years. Improved aerator which it sounds like is done and burn back water surpression. The later is a must with pellets and shoulder season.
> 
> Tim


 
It's been used with pellets.  I went and looked at it a couple of days ago, but didn't purchase it yet (waiting for the seller to figure out how to get it onto my trailer).  The heat exchanger tubes are definitely not as clean as they could be ... should I clean them off before I buy it to check for corrosion?  When you talk about the exhaust adapter, are you talking about the black box on the back that the chimney attaches to?


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Aug 29, 2012)

We had one for a while. Any day the welder was not fixing something, the unit was cooling down from a fire. One day I pulled in the driveway and smoke was rolling out of the soffits.

It got cut into pieces and removed after is totally cooled down. I know I am basing this on only one unit, but the Maxim is a piece of Sheetz.


----------



## 700renegade (Aug 29, 2012)

I've owned one for the last 4 or 5 years.  Second year I had some issues with the lower auger binding but to CB's credit they sent a guy from MN and replaced the entire auger/drive assembly under warranty.  They were $5 to $6k new, so $2800 price is in line.  Sounds like he has the new stainless stirrer.

The reason they are now showing up for sale is because guys like me bought them to run on unscreened $2.25 farm corn.  Now corn is $8 and you can only afford to run them on pellets.  Mine is plumbed into a 15T corn bin and automatically fills its own hopper. Labor is reduced to scooping out ashes every so often.
They will burn back into the feed auger on wood pellets, not corn.  Never caused me a problem though.  The fuller the hopper, the less it burns back.  I have the burn back kit but never installed it as I didn't want the mess it would create. 

There is an eye hook on the top made for lifting it.  He may have removed the eye.  Balances about perfect from that one hook, just lift it with a skid-steer or something.  Wouldn't worry about sliding it on a trailer.  Make sure you install block-offs on the 1" shipping slots at the bottom edge else you'll get mice in there feasting on your wire harness.  Been there.....

From my perspective, it is a finely crafted piece of equipment.   My ONLY regret is due to the price of corn.  I would not be screwing with wood if corn was still $2.  As far as I know this is about the only wood (pellet) burning equipment that is capable of completely self regulating itself, turning itself off, then re-lighting itself when the need arises.


----------



## BoilerMan (Aug 30, 2012)

Harmon PB105 completly self regulating.  Installs like an oil boiler, has factory outdoor reset as well.

TS


----------



## heaterman (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't care if the guy is paying you to take it off your hands, you do not want that model. A customer told me this summer that CB will not stand behind anything that goes wrong with that particular unit anymore. He is in the process of getting something different right now and vows he is going to crush the Maxim and send it back to CB on a pallet.


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 2, 2012)

It'd be more fun if he puts a 20# propane tank in it and then crushes it.  BIG BOOM, they did that on Monster Garage once. 

TS


----------



## heaterman (Sep 4, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> It'd be more fun if he puts a 20# propane tank in it and then crushes it. BIG BOOM, they did that on Monster Garage once.
> 
> TS


 

If he actually does it I'm going to take pictures.  This poor guy is beyond PO'd and rightfully so from what I have heard.


----------



## goosegunner (Sep 5, 2012)

Might be fun to use some of the Tannerite exploding targets in it. If that doesn't work he could always crush it.

gg


----------



## BoilerMan (Sep 5, 2012)

Exploding tergets..............Hmmmmm, those sound interesting, I may have to try those.

TS


----------

